# Aruba- De Palm Island



## gretel (Jan 23, 2008)

We are considering spending a Sunday on De Palm Island in Aruba.  Some of us want to SNUBA, others want to Sea Trek, and others don't want to do anything but relax.  Can anyone tell me how it works there?  Could we all go and then decide who wants to do what?  Can some do extra activities while others don't?  Should I book in advance for April?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 23, 2008)

gretel said:


> We are considering spending a Sunday on De Palm Island in Aruba.  Some of us want to SNUBA, others want to Sea Trek, and others don't want to do anything but relax.  Can anyone tell me how it works there?  Could we all go and then decide who wants to do what?  Can some do extra activities while others don't?  Should I book in advance for April?



Back in '01 we did it on our own.   Caught a cab to the ferry dock, and took a ferry over.

We didn't pay for any activities, so I can't answer any questions concerning  SNUBA, Sea Trek, etc.

Back then, we opted to snorkel, (with our own gear) and chill out.  The snorkeling was very good, lot's of critters.       

Bring water shoes, as it's kind of rocky, (as are most areas with decent snorkeling)

We had a small collapsible cooler, so we brought our own beer and soft drinks.   If memory serves, they have a snack bar, with food and drinks, at the typicaly high Aruba prices.   They also had chaise lounges.

It's a pretty little island, in spite of being in full view of an on-shore oil refinery.  When the wind was blowing in the right direction, you could catch small whiffs of diesel fuel.    The water, however, was gorgeous.

Hope this helps!


----------



## laxmom (Jan 23, 2008)

We went to De Palm Island as part of our jeep tour.  You can choose which activities you want to do and not everyone has to participate in all, if I remember correctly.  It is a pretty island and we had more fun at the little water park than we expected to.  The snorkeling was great fun and I didn't notice the smell of diesel at all.  The deal we had was all inclusive; it included our food and drink.

Depending on where you stay, there may be a desk for De Palm Tours in your resort.  I know there is one in the Surf Club.  We booked the day after we arrived for a midweek tour.  You might be able to find some coupons or see if they are part of the Aruba discount card program.


----------



## gretel (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to renew my Aruba discount card!  Eating at Le Petit Cafe was worth the price of the card.  I'm hoping De Palm also participates.

My brother wants to do the ATV tour.  I'm not so keen.  

Maybe I'll email De Palm tours and see what they can do for me.  They'll be 7 of us so I don't want to get shut out (in April).

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 27, 2008)

gretel said:


> I have to renew my Aruba discount card!  Eating at Le Petit Cafe was worth the price of the card.  I'm hoping De Palm also participates.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



and where can we find that card?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 27, 2008)

*DePalm Island*

We went to DePalm Island on a Sunday last Feb. It was an all inclusive tour in that they picked us up at our hotel, took us to a ferry and then deposited us on the island. The price we paid (it was somewhere around $90/adult,$60 per child for the whole day) included all food and drinks while on the island. Snorkeling equipment was also provided free of charge. The snuba was extra but the waterpark was included. In all, the food was not too bad. We had alot of fun and plan on returning again this year. Kathy


----------



## gretel (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info!  I emailed De Palm to see what they would say.  I'll post if it is anything new.

The Aruba discount card is here: http://www.visitaruba.com/plus/

See if you plan to visit any restaurants, use the rental cars, or shopping etc. and see if it is worth the $18.


----------



## kmolandscaping (Jan 27, 2008)

*food at depalm*

Hello, 

In dec I chose not to go to depalm island through the tour offered by the surf club, my sister in law and family went. They had a good time though she thought the food was horrible....they hired a new food vendor end of last year... I also heard on the plane on the way back to Boston that someone else was not fond of the food either.....


----------

